# wo gibts kostenlose GUTE powerpoint-hintergruende



## Xzarus (24. Januar 2004)

es gibt zwar anscheinend sehr viele schoene hintergruende fuer powerpoint, doch leider scheint es kaum welche zu geben, die kostenlos sind!

hoffentlich wisst ihr ein paar adressen, wo man kostenlos einigermassen anstaendige hintergruende fuer powerpoint bekommt!

danke schonmal fuer eure hilfe!


----------



## chicolino (27. Januar 2004)

schau mal unter:

http://desktoppub.about.com/cs/templatesppfree/index.htm

chicolino


----------

